# Marin Cycles Swap Saturday June 4th, 2022



## Livmojoe (May 19, 2022)

Here's one more Nor Cal swap coming up.  It's held at the Marin Museum of Bicycling in Fairfax, CA.  I went last year and found some good stuff, yet unfortunately I can't make it this year.  It's an eclectic mix of road, mountain, klunker, and balloon bikes/parts.  The museum is also pretty cool and worth the admission so I'd suggest checking it out.


----------



## bikebozo (May 25, 2022)

Good luck -good weather


----------



## LarzBahrs (May 28, 2022)

I'll be selling


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 28, 2022)

I'll be setting up too! Bringing a bunch of 'trinkets'! This meet is a double your pleasure trip-the museum is awesome! Not just mt. bike stuff-has many vintage pieces beautifully displayed.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jun 5, 2022)

*Here are some photos of Sat event,,Lots of Road and Mtn Bike stuff,most of which aint in my wheelhouse,and some Vintage,and some Cabers took the road trip also,,and speakin of trip,,it was a sheer Honor to hang with Taylor,, Mr Cycleplane,,what a charactor 😛Left to Right Gary Quail,Tyler Me and Eddie Nanca and Barney Fife,,caught me Red Handed,,Ya All Have A Nice Day





























*


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 5, 2022)

I missed it this year. 🙁


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 5, 2022)

^ don't be sad mr.cycleplane, I was selling stuff at the Goodguys car show/ swap meet instead. one bike out of 6 I brought sold and only a couple hundred in bike parts but I killed it on some of my Chevrolet dealer items like posters and banners.  🙂 

how did the vintage sellers do ?


----------

